# how to start?



## darkjune (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Im new to this sight and I would like to know if any one has any ideas that could help me.I have been wanting to start building and selling guitars for some time now but to tell you the truth im poor (like most of us) I have a house and many depts to pay for. I work two jobs and I would love nothing more then too replase one of those jobs with a guitar business, but I dont know who to get things started.I have thought about working at the closest guitar store but they are not hiring at the moment. does anyone have any idias for me?

thank DJ


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Make a guitar. :sport-smiley-002: Have any tools? Woodworking experience? Oh and business background?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Unfortunately, it takes money to make money. Building guitars for a living/business is probably harder than trying to make it as a musician. You are up against a lot - a ton of excellent, small custom builders already established, and of course the big names like PRS, Gibson, Fender, etc who have the large share of the market.

That being said, if you want anything bad enough (and want to suffer to get it) you can usually succeed.

There are many aspects to guitar building that you have to learn - from the woodworking skills to build the basic instrument, to the plastic and metal skills - fretwork, setups (a big one!) finishing, etc. It can indeed be done - as guys such as myself do build guitars from rough wood to playable instrument without farming anything out. But the skills are only gained by hands on "doing"... and that means spending money on materials- hardware, wood, electronics, etc as well as basic tools and finishing supplies. That costs $$ and I dont know how to get around that.

You could start learning setups and basic repairs by buying cheap junkers and fix them up... its a start. 

But you need at the lest a minimum amount of cash to get started... even books (your best investment when you start) cost $25 to $40 a piece.

Good luck! It can be done, but you also need to be realistic IMO.

AJC


----------



## darkjune (Mar 27, 2008)

I have made a few guitars in the past so I do know how to build them, mind you Im not a master and I do need better tools if I want to sell them as grade "A". but I think your idea of buying cheap guitars and fixing them is a good one. thanks.I was also thinking of asking a local builder if he would take me on as an apprentise, he makes something different then what I want to make but it would still help.I know he has a lot who want to work for him, but I think Im going to try talking to him anyway.

Thanks

D J


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Your work location might be a place to start. The people who made successful starts out of their apartment had exactly the right apartment...

Is there a room in your present place with a very strong "out" draft window, good power supply, noise insulated from neighbours (old mixed-use zoning would be the ultimate here), and an easy and inconspicuous load-in?


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I would highly reccommend the kit guitar builders forum as a place to start. You can get a ton of info from there.

Brian


----------



## darkjune (Mar 27, 2008)

bscott said:


> I would highly reccommend the kit guitar builders forum as a place to start. You can get a ton of info from there.
> 
> Brian


where is that,on this site?


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is the link:

http://www.kitguitarsforum.com/forum/index.php


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

There are schools of guitar making. Also, I recommand attending the Montreal GuitarShow where you will meet luthier, get to attend to their workshops... Good place to see greatluthiers guitars and to get a feel of the industry. Good Luck


----------

